# Might be wasting my time, but...



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm going by boat to South Bass Island Sunday and Monday and I don't think we'll be doing any walleye or perch fishing, mostly due to the cost of fuel. I thought I might try wading out from shore in a couple of spots and throwing out some clousers, maybe early morning or at dusk. Hoping to hook a smallie or maybe a walleye, since I've been told they will come in close at those times.

I've never heard of anyone doing this, and I've never seen anyone doing it either - and I've been there a lot. Am I wasting my time?

Teeray


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..once said".... If no one talks about it does that make it a bad thing! Remember b4 the internet of destruction no one would ever know what others thought or did besides by word of mouth! Good or bad no matter you will be fishing, and not painting, recalculating a budget, going to the office! I'll be in Indy today "Sun" Carp fishing be well ole friend! :T


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

The last time I saw you up this late was when you were waiting to see if I could handle that "Three Wise Men" shot!

Anyway....you are right...at least I'll be fishing and not doing all that other
stuff I'm always complaining about....but I SHOULD be doing that stuff, that is why I'm taking the laptop and hoping I can fine a wireless hotspot somewhere on the island. If i do a little work I'll feel less guilty.

I'm also hoping to find a fishing hotspot up there as well! Good luck with the Golden Bonefish... I'll call you from up there. Sunday night I'll be sitting on the boat listening to the live broadcast of the Cincinnati Buffett concert. I can't believe I chose the island over going to the show...you know how I likes my Buffett!

Saltwater calling you?

Teeray


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

...your a team player ... old habit "doing a job well done"... are hard to break...


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

Ive done if before, try out around the Perry Monument. There are some nice rocky areas you can cast to from shore, on the north side of the island, you can get down off the wall and fish some rocks.

I caugt a couple bass, but the prize was a large sheephead on my 5 wt.

good luck


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks Fisherperson...from Port Clinton. That's what i call real local knowledge. I am at the Put-In-Bay docks right now, and I was happy to see they have wireless internet access here! I was going to go to the State Park campground beach to wade in, but now I think I will take the golf cart over to the Monument early tomorrow morning and see if I can catch that sheephead again! And with a westerly wind I should not have too much problem casting.

I'll post a report.

Teeray


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Well Teeray, how did you do?


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

I already responded with my report about a week ago but for some reason it did not post...anyway, I tried the spot you suggested but if you climb over that concrete breakwall by the monument you are in 6 feet of water. I did not see any rocks to walk down to except a couple hundred yards on either side of the breakwall but that appeared to be private property. I guess I misunderstood where you were talking about. So I stood on the breakwall and cast out, but the vegetation and grass was so thick that you could not get a clouser down below the surface, and when I did manage to get it to sink I always brought in a few pounds of the grass on my retrieve. It was also extremely windy and my fline was getting tangled up so I gave up quickly. I guess that if flyfishing from shore on the islands was sucessful then there would actually be people doing it. There might be some points around the island where it might work if you really investigated it.

teeray


----------



## weaz43 (Apr 17, 2004)

I lived on Gibraltor Is. for a month. very close to south bass. When i had time I caught alot of rock bass and some large mouth wading near the shore with clousers and white buggers.


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

I'll bet that was a cool place to live for a few months...I know Gibraltar well. From what I can tell, the water is so shallow right off Peach Point that you could almost wade over to Gibraltar from South Bass...but I'm not going to test that theory!

teeray


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

there have been reports of some steelheads comming into some of the rivers in the past few weeks check out www.madriveroutfitters.com in the fishing reports for info and call for updates as they have folks up there to let them know whats going on Later MAtt


----------

